# OG Elgin Robin w/suiside shifter and speedo 10K



## bikewhorder (Dec 3, 2021)

https://desmoines.craigslist.org/atq/d/west-des-moines-1938-elgin-robin/7412806222.html.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> https://desmoines.craigslist.org/atq/d/west-des-moines-1938-elgin-robin/7412806222.html.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1521698



Linky no worky









						1938 Elgin "Robin" BICYCLE with 2 speed stick shift - antiques - by...
					

Please look carefully at the pictures. PLEASE LOOK AT PICTURES ON A COMPUTER NOT A PHONE 1939 ELGIN "ROBIN" SPEEDO, LIGHT, & HORN, WORK, IT HAS ORIGINAL 2 SPEED HUB WITH REPRO STICK SHIFT...



					desmoines.craigslist.org


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## kreika (Dec 3, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2021)

One of those photos is not a robin....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2021)

catfish said:


> One of those photos is not a robin....



Maybe we’ll see the Blackhawk in the next ad?


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe we’ll see the Blackhawk in the next ad?



Different pedals n different photos too.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 4, 2021)

i am going to take a wild guess,and say this is are old friend  mr cripples bike!


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2021)

tech549 said:


> i am going to take a wild guess,and say this is are old friend  mr cripples bike!




Well, the photo of the seat on the Westfield Streamliner is your bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 6, 2021)

tech549 said:


> i am going to take a wild guess,and say this is are old friend  mr cripples bike!



 If that's the case then I regret posting this. I hate to give that guy free advertising.


----------



## Axlerod (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice bike but I can only afford the one in the link that didn’t work.


----------

